# Q-60 series vinyl plotter from signwarehouse?



## osucowboy (Nov 26, 2007)

i am torn after researching between a roland gx-24 and what signwarehouse.com is selling called the q-series. the salesperson at signwarehouse says the q-series it a graphtec privately labeled for their shop. he says pros, the q(graphtec) comes fully on a stand and is $300 cheaper. they have a Q-e series that doent have contour capabilities and the Q-series that does. I am buying the plotter purely for cutting vinyl for tshirts and have no vinyl printing capabilities as of yet... it the contour something you think i really need doing mostly lettering logos and numbers in plain vinyl...is it worth the extra money, and what kind of printer would one need to "print on vinyl".. Im sure it would be expensive... thanks for your help...


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

For cutting vinyl, I highly suggest a Graphtec Ce5000-60. Many people have had bad luck with SignWarehouse, just to let you know.

If you're going to buy a Graphtec, buy a Graphtec, not a rebranded machine. The Ce5000-60 has the registration mark sensor in case you ever decide you'd like to contour cut. It's a little tedious to contour cut on a Graphtec, but it will do it.

I'd suggest you buy a Graphtec at Specialty Graphics Supply where you can also get a 5% T-Shirt Forums discount (look on your left here on the forums for "View Offers". You will also get free shipping and 10% off of all supplies (vinyl, etc) for 30 days after you purchase your machine.

As for printing on vinyl, there's something called ColorJet III that I'm about to order a sample pack of, and I'll report back to the forums once I try it out (I just need to check out...it's in my cart right now). This vinyl can be used on any inkjet printer, tho it's suggested you have a printer that uses pigment inks for a longer lasting print.

Otherwise in order to print on vinyl you need a multi-thousand dollar solvent printer, and if you want to print and cut on the same machine, you need a $10,000 minimum machine like a Roland Versacamm.

If you have any questions I'd be happy to try to answer them for you.


----------



## osucowboy (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks! I appreciate the input on the "non branded" machine! i bought a laser cutter/engraver from signwarehouse and its done OK, but I totally agree on getting what you pay for, and having graphtec back it also, instead of just signwarehouse. I looked at the high end equipment and am just not big enough... think i will concentrate plotter now and grow into something else later...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have heard great things about the Gx 24 and Josh at Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. is a great person to deal with. I will add, I had aterrible experience with signwarehouse. I was told one thing by a saleperson and delivered another. I will never buy from them again. i contacted a upper management person and have not heard back from them. If they make my deal right, I will post that. I have seen the Roland GX 24 work with twill,contour cutting, and vinyl too. I also know that Josh has a new online software for customers tha will aide with design creation (cadworks live) . I have just purchased a Gx 24 and can't wait to experiment!!!. I agree with Chani stay away from signwarehouse, they have a hoorible customer service department too. ...... Jb


----------

